# 9400GT or HD4350????



## happy17292 (Jun 3, 2010)

hi i am upgrading from P4 2GHz, 768MB RAM with FX5500 256MB AGP to 

pentium dual core 2.6GHz  [ AMD athlon II X2  245  if it is available in local market]
ASUS intel chipset based board   [compatible mobo if i use AMD processor]
2GB DDR II RAM
and a cheap graphic card.

since i am in class 12 and i m upgrading using my pocket money, i need cheapest components and i dont want future proofing since i will buy a new PC next year. 

currently only 9400GT and 8400GS and ASUS EAH4350 is available in local market so i cant buy newer HD5XXX series or GT2XX series.

please suggest one from 
9400GT 1GB
4350  1GB

i want to play games released in 2008 or before and i am happy with 800X600 resolution with low graphics.

which one from 9400GT and HD4350 will give more performance? 

please dont suggest other card since only these two are available here and i cant buy online.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 3, 2010)

Get E5400 or X2 245 and 9400GT.
9400GT is more powerful than HD 4350


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2010)

Bump up your budget a lil bit and get 9500GT. Its much better. But among the two you mentioned, 9400GT seems to be a good option.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 3, 2010)

yes, 9400 GT is more powerful due to its higher memory bandwidth. But since you would be buying a new PC next year, you could do away with the graphics card and opt for a good motherboard with capable IGP


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 3, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> *Bump up your budget a lil bit* and get 9500GT. Its much better. But among the two you mentioned, 9400GT seems to be a good option.



not needed. 9400GT 1Gb = 9500GT 512Mb in price.



Cool Buddy said:


> yes, 9400 GT is more powerful due to its higher memory bandwidth. But since you would be buying a new PC next year, you could do away with the graphics card and opt for a good motherboard with capable IGP



good point. get a good motherboard instead of spending on cheap & bad graphics card


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 4, 2010)

i cant buy 9500GT as i said, only 9400GT and HD4350 is available. i will not buy mobo wid good IGP since i will assemble new PC by late 2011 or early 2012. and i am upgrading without telling anyone in my family 

few days ago, i hunted for 9500GT [my friend wanted a cheap card and i suggested 9500GT] but it is not available in any shop. only 9400GT and HD4350 is available and my friend bought HD4350. he is happy and playing games like burnout ultimate box and NFS undercover and GTA4.

they are selling other cards at too high price. 9800GT for Rs9k and HD5770 for 11500/-.

so please suggest one from 9400GT or HD4350


----------



## latino_ansari (Jun 4, 2010)

9400 is the one to go among the above given cards..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> i cant buy 9500GT as i said, only 9400GT and HD4350 is available. i will not buy mobo wid good IGP since i will assemble new PC by late 2011 or early 2012. and i am upgrading without telling anyone in my family
> 
> few days ago, i hunted for 9500GT [my friend wanted a cheap card and i suggested 9500GT] but it is not available in any shop. only 9400GT and HD4350 is available and my friend bought HD4350. he is happy and playing games like burnout ultimate box and NFS undercover and GTA4.
> 
> ...



see friend, you want game thats why you going after a card, but thing is, a 9400GT or HD4350 is lowest end model of each section (ATI & Nvidia). so getting a good IGP based motherboard & skipping the graphics card looks a better idea to me. if you look at Tom's Hardware Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart, you'll find this:



> *Nvidia:*
> Discrete: 6600 GT, 6800LE, 6800 XT, 7300 GT (DDR2), *8500 GT, 9400 GT*
> Go (mobile): 7600 (128-bit)
> 
> ...



so a motherboard based on 785G or 790GX will give roughly same performance as HD4350 or 9400GT. than why are you spending 3k extra? simply get a 4k motherboard based on 785G or 790GX & you are done. no 9400GT.

hope i cleared why you better with IGP. & with the saved money get a Athlon II X3.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 4, 2010)

problem is availability. they dont sell cheap 790GX or 785G. only few AMD boards are available with poor onbaord graphics like geforce 7025.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Where do you stay?


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 8, 2010)

gorakhpur.

 and i cant buy online so dont suggest  

i will try to order GT220 on local shops. but there is 80% chance that i will not get it. so please suggest one from 9400GT and HD4350


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> gorakhpur.
> 
> and i cant buy online so dont suggest
> 
> i will try to order GT220 on local shops. but there is 80% chance that i will not get it. so please suggest one from 9400GT and HD4350



pick up 9400GT but 512Mb. as 1Gb memory is unnecessary on such a low end card.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2010)

I still feel that a 785 board will be a better option. 

My 785 is now running GTA4. xDD Not ultra high settings but satisfactorily smooth in low settings.
\m/


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 9, 2010)

@above: those boards are not available in my area [but i will try to find again]

so i need low end card. and my budget is tight.

also can anyone tell me compatibility of AMD athlon X2 CPUs with AM2, AM2+ and AM3 socket? i dont know too much about AMD sockets. [so i am planning to buy LGA775 mobo with pentium dual core E5300 2.6GHz]

i have to buy motherboard this monday so tell me ASAP


----------



## rahul_yadav (Jun 9, 2010)

dude amd x2  with 9400gt will go like rocket .....check out 9400gt card review on digit feb-April issues .... savvy's! bye!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 9, 2010)

You don't need to know much about sockets to buy a mobo proccy combo. Most people don't even know what is a socket & still they use a PC. Where did you get the idea that since you do not know much about AMD sockets, you should not buy it? If you buy a C2D at this point of time, you'll regret it later. Buy a Mobo with *socket AM3* and it'll *support Athlon II & Phenom II CPUs*, you can even change your proccy later on without changing the mobo.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 17, 2010)

i bought intel pentium dual core E5300 2.6GHz . they had AMD athlon II X2 240, but they warned me that i should buy processor and motherboard together due to lack of availability of amd boards. so i bought intel pentium dual core. i will buy mobo, and RAM next month.

now i have DROPPED PLAN FOR 9400GT or HD4350. 

GT220 is just arrived here and i am going for it. @ Rs 5500/-  [point of view GT220 1GB]

only these cards are available:

8400GS 512mb Rs2400/-
9400GT 1GB  3500/-
HD4350 1GB 3400/-
HD5770 1GB 11,500/- 
9600GT 1GB 7500/-
9800GT 1GB 9500/-
GT220   1GB 5500/-

9600GT,9800GT and HD5770 are out of my budget. so i am going for GT220. is this good?

no other options are available this time like GT240, or other ATI card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2010)

prices you mentioned are tooooooo high. *DO NOT GO FOR GT220 AT SUCH A HIGH PRICE. I WARN YOU DONT DO SOOOOOO*. *JUST WASTING MONEY*.

BTW any specific reason u cant order online..i urge you to skip the idea of buying from your local store until you find good prices.

i didnt understood your statement--
"but they warned me that i should buy processor and motherboard together due to lack of availability of amd boards"


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> prices you mentioned are tooooooo high. *DO NOT GO FOR GT220 AT SUCH A HIGH PRICE. I WARN YOU DONT DO SOOOOOO*. *JUST WASTING MONEY*.
> 
> BTW any specific reason u cant order online..i urge you to skip the idea of buying from your local store until you find good prices.



thats why i didn't commented on those prices. 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i didnt understood your statement--
> "but they warned me that i should buy processor and motherboard together due to lack of availability of amd boards"



the shopkeepers selling motherboard + proccy as a bundle as motherboard availability is low. if you get a AMD proccy, it'll be trouble finding a suitable motherboard for it.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> the shopkeepers selling motherboard + proccy as a bundle as motherboard availability is low. if you get a AMD proccy, it'll be trouble finding a suitable motherboard for it.



But ultimately he didn't buy the mobo, he only bought the processor, so he could have done that with an AMD proccy too.

5500 for GT220, I don't know why one would go for something which is worth 4000 at 5500, even if availability is a concern


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> But ultimately he didn't buy the mobo, he only bought the processor, so he could have done that with an AMD proccy too.
> 
> 5500 for GT220, I don't know why one would go for something which is worth 4000 at 5500, even if availability is a concern



he brought proccy alone. but as Intel motherboards are available, he can simply get one.

GT220 = HD4670, or little slower in performance. also its overpriced. OP's price is super overpriced.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 18, 2010)

Traveling to Kolkata & buying the PC would have turned out cheaper even with the traveling costs included and you could have bought something better than pentium dual core (I had even forgotten that there was one Intel's dual core option before the core processor's came along ), would have just needed parents permission & 3 day's time


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Traveling to Kolkata & buying the PC would have turned out cheaper even with the traveling costs included and you could have bought something better than pentium dual core (I had even forgotten that there was one Intel's dual core option before the core processor's came along ), would have just needed parents permission & 3 day's time



Intel going to launch a few more Dual Cores today & in coming months (LGA775 based). more here: Intel getting ready to launch four sub $150 desktop processors.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 20, 2010)

i cant buy online coz i dont have bank account. i can only pay throgh moneyorder or bank draft. any site avaialbe which can accept draft/moneyorder?

is it safe? i have never used draft/moneyorder to buy stuff online

it is point of view GT220 1GB DDR3 @Rs5500/- what is its cost in other part of india?

i thought same when i saw its high price. i can buy a zotac GT240 cheaper than that. but due to lack of availability. i planned to buy GT220.

also note that i still use 17 monitor and i am happy with 1024X768 resolution. i play @ 800X600 this tine


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2010)

^^

If thats the case then you would better buy a HD4670 1GB which kicks the GT220 out of the league


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 20, 2010)

as i said AVAILABILITY is main concern. i have already told u that i have only 3 options here.
9400GT
HD4350
GT220


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 21, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> as i said AVAILABILITY is main concern. i have already told u that i have only 3 options here.
> 9400GT
> HD4350
> GT220



So what, deposit the money in rahul- ITWares guy account and purchase the product. Now dont tell me that there is no bank in your city. 

Its always wise to get the better option and among the three you mentioned nothing is worth the money. So go for what i've said

The URL is TheITWares -TheITwares Ecommerce


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 21, 2010)

i cant open bank acc. i am still 17 and i dont have bank acc.  :O

looks like i dont have any options left. i will go for GT220.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 25, 2010)

is iball 400W is good for GT220? i m in a tight budget. so i cant afford CM or Corsair etc.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2010)

why dont you ask your father. he must be having a bank account.
*DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY!!!!!*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2010)

why dont you ask your father. he must be having a bank account.
*DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY!!!!!*


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 5, 2010)

my father??? he will say "why you need a graphics card to play game? games already run on your PC".

i have decided that i will buy one from 9600GT or 9800GT or GT220

lol i was planning to buy HD5770 but stopped. what i will do with that when i have only 17" monitor


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2010)

do remember to change your PSU to a better one whatever card you buy.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2010)

i just ordered GT240 for Rs5350/-
is 450W odyssey SMPS enough for it?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> i just ordered GT240 for Rs5350/-
> is 450W odyssey SMPS enough for it?



should have ordered Sapphire HD5670 512Mb from IT wares. inc of carry charge, the price will come out same as this one. anyway not a bad choice. just lacks DX11. 

about the PSU. it isn't among the good brands. if the system isn't heavy on power requirements, should run with no problem.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2010)

i dont think it is too power hungry.

i have
pentium dual core E5300
Asus P5KPL-AM/PS
2GB DDRII 800MHz RAM
500GB SATA HDD
LG IDE DVD burner
450W SMPS

BTW that dealer told me that GT240 is available. i asked for HD5670 in every shop. tried to order but they told me that they can only sell HD4350 of ATI radeon series. no 5xxx series is available.

BTW  GT220 was available for Rs4200 here. 

OMG what if i bought from that old dealer? thank god that card was already sold when i asked for it one week ago.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2010)

nice that you went atleast for gt240....your system will run with that psu.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2010)

from 9400GT to GT240 

sadly no HD5670s and HD5750s were available


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2010)

happy17292 said:


> from 9400GT to GT240
> 
> sadly no HD5670s and HD5750s were available



HD5750 is badly priced. HD5670 is best VFM card in the budget section & also without any dedicated external power. GT240 is another good one. just its price a bit high considering HD5670 will fetch DX11 & also outperforms GT240. i'll suggest GT240 @ 4.5k will be a better buy than all other sub 5k cards from Nvidia or AMD.


----------

